
Ask HN: New MacBook? - mark_l_watson
Its page was labeled as &#x27;New&#x27; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;macbook&#x2F;
======
mark_l_watson
I didn't watch the keynote, but the apple.com page labeled the MacBook as new.
[http://www.apple.com/macbook/](http://www.apple.com/macbook/)

~~~
zippy786
That was released earlier this year. Nothing new there.

------
Bino
Rumors has it they will come in October

